# Machines for cleaning decorative indoor concrete?



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

Our entire home has decorative concrete floors. I am no good at using a simple mop and broom to get them deep cleaned! Does anyone have experience with cleaning these type of floors deeply? I have heard steamers work well, but the ones I have found are for carpets. Any suggestions? We need to get them cleaned BADLY so we can reseal them!


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would wonder if a tile grout type of cleaner would work? It would probably be pretty labor intensive though. I wonder if you could rent an industrial type, like they use to clean restaurant kitchens.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Google is your friend....
Try searching hard floor steam cleaner....I see lots of them. Most any big box home improvement store will have them.
But on the flip side of that I've no experience with them or that type of floor...closest I've ever came to decorative concrete is terrazzo when we lived in Fl.


----------



## MoonshadowMom (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a Bissell steam mop. Love it. Gets in the deep areas. Also have concrete floors in our cabin. A good deck brush and TSP and then mop. Gets in the little pores and ground in mess. Hard work but it helps on the rough spots on the concrete. It is painted.


----------



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------

